# Keto Key Lime Cheesecake



## jcam222 (Aug 2, 2021)

I’ve wanted to make something Key lime lately. Made a Key lime cheesecake on a shortbread crumble crust. Haven’t dressed it up yet or took pics but made this little ditty for my wife playing with the leftovers filling and crumbs. All keto of course. I used the filling recipe below and just subbed in Swerve confectioner. The bottom in the cheesecake cup is crumbled keto shortbread cookies mixed with   some butter and sweetener.    https://www.thereciperebel.com/easy-key-lime-cheesecake/


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 2, 2021)

Nicely done! I love key lime pie!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks good to me. Such pretty Photography. ..JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

That filling sounds really good.  I gave almond flour one more chance last week and made some White Chocolate Macadamia Nut Cookies.  Not a fan.  I am done with almond flour.  Just don't like it.  Need to figure out how to get pecans more finely ground.  I low right now as they did not make last year.  I like coconut flour but not a direct sub.


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks great Jeff! Key lime pie is a favorite of mine. I can’t tell the glass size, but I want to eat two of them.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2021)

Good looking cup of goodness! I'll take two please.

Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2021)

The master of keto strikes again. Wow jcam a fine looking job.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 3, 2021)

That looks fantastic . Is that a no bake ? I have a hard time with those web sites . I didn't make it to the instructions . 



xray said:


> I can’t tell the glass size, but I want to eat two of them.



Judging by the size of the lime slice , I might need 3 .


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Is that a no bake ? I have a hard time with those web sites . I didn't make it to the instructions .
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the size of the lime slice , I might need 3 .



I was only trying to be modest, but I’d eat 3 no problem.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 3, 2021)

Jeff's Key Lime Cheesecake...







Nailed it Jeff! Nice pictures BTW!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . Is that a no bake ? I have a hard time with those web sites . I didn't make it to the instructions .
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the size of the lime slice , I might need 3 .


Yep it’s no bake. I did this from some leftover filling and cookie crumbs. It’s a tiny champagne glass and even then my bird like wife only at half LOL.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2021)

Well being from Florida, you must know that Key lime pie is king down here, and yours looks excellent, but you would have to send me a slice to compare it to our Key lime pie!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 3, 2021)

Holy cow and merciful heavens!! I'm not typically a dessert person but that looks spectacular. Very nice job Jeff. Those are beautiful.

Robert

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2021)

I haven't has key lime pie in years. This looks magnificent!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2021)

Never had it, but it Sure Looks Tasty, Jeff!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 11, 2021)

WOW!!  I'll be making this one real soon--already have the recipe copied and saved.
Thanks for another great one, Jeff.
Gary


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 12, 2021)

I really try to limit my sugar intake to less than 10g per serving, but cheesecake is/was absolutely my favorite dessert and the twang from key lime would have my tongue dancing. 

Very nice Jeff...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks fantastic..... pass me a spoon

David


----------

